# mehrere bilder resizen und abspeichern



## intotheRain (27. Januar 2003)

ein problem was wohl jeder digitale fotograph hat..

klar mit ps kriegt man das mehr oder weniger komfortabel mit aktionen hin, aber wenn ich einen ordner 300 bildern habe und die alle auf 800x600 bringen will + ggf. jpg optimierung .. womit mache ich das am besten ?

thx


----------



## Kaprolactam (27. Januar 2003)

Handbuch lesen, Stichpunkt "Stapelverarbeitung"


----------



## Dick Starbuck (27. Januar 2003)

Probiers mal mit Thumbsplus. Das hat ne gute Batchfunktion für sowas.


----------



## Kaprolactam (27. Januar 2003)

Die hat Irfanview auch. Was spricht aber dagegen, sich diese Technik mal mit Photoshop anzueignen, insbesondere da PS dafür weit mehr und bessere Möglichkeiten bietet...


----------



## intotheRain (28. Januar 2003)

kann mir das nicht jemand erklären ?
nur ganz ungefähr


----------



## Kaprolactam (28. Januar 2003)

Du meintest ja, du hättest schon raus, wie man eine Aktion erstellt die das Resizen automatisiert. Wenn du jetzt in Datei -> Stapelverarbeitung reinschaust, ist der Rest wohl selbsterklärend bzw. durch konsultieren der Online-Hilfe zu lösen.


----------



## Jan Seifert (28. Januar 2003)

Verwenden des Befehls "Stapelverarbeitung" (Photoshop)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Mit dem Befehl "Stapelverarbeitung" können Sie Aktionen auf ganze Ordner mit Dateien und Unterordner anwenden. Wenn Sie eine Digitalkamera oder einen Scanner mit Dokumenteneinzug besitzen, können Sie mit der Stapelverarbeitung auch mehrere Bilder in einer Aktion importieren und verarbeiten. Ihr Scanner bzw. die Digitalkamera benötigen dafür u. U. ein Importmodul, das Aktionen unterstützt. (Wenn das Zusatzmodul des Drittanbieters nicht für das gleichzeitige Importieren mehrerer Dokumente entwickelt wurde, funktioniert es bei der Stapelverarbeitung oder beim Einsatz im Rahmen einer Aktion möglicherweise nicht. Wenden Sie sich diesbezüglich an den Hersteller des Zusatzmoduls.)

Bei der Stapelverarbeitung können Sie alle Dateien geöffnet lassen, die Dateien schließen, die Änderungen in den ursprünglichen Dateien speichern oder geänderte Versionen der Dateien an einem anderen Ort speichern, so daß die Originale unverändert bleiben. Wenn Sie die verarbeiteten Dateien an einem anderen Ort speichern möchten, empfiehlt es sich u. U., einen neuen Ordner für sie anzulegen, bevor Sie mit der Stapelverarbeitung beginnen.

Die Stapelverarbeitung wird beschleunigt, wenn Sie die Anzahl der gespeicherten Protokollobjekte reduzieren und in der Protokoll-Palette die Option "Ersten Schnappschuß automatisch erstellen" deaktivieren.

So starten Sie die Stapelverarbeitung von Dateien

1 Wählen Sie den Befehl "Datei" > "Automatisieren" > "Stapelverarbeitung".

2 Wählen Sie unter "Set" das gewünschte Set und unter "Aktion" die gewünschte Aktion aus.

3 Wählen Sie unter "Quelle" eine Quelle aus:

Möchten Sie die Aktion auf Dateien anwenden, die sich bereits auf Ihrem Computer befinden, wählen Sie "Ordner", und klicken Sie auf "Wählen", um den Ordner zu suchen und auszuwählen. Wenn die Öffnen-Befehle in der Aktion für die Dateien im Stapel und nicht für die in der Aktion definierten Dateien gelten sollen, aktivieren Sie die Option "Öffnen` in Aktionen überschreiben". (Wenn die Aktion nur für geöffnete Dateien gelten soll oder Öffnen-Befehle für spezifische Dateien enthält, die von der Aktion benötigt werden, deaktivieren Sie diese Option.) Sollen auch Dateien in Unterordnern einbezogen werden, aktivieren Sie die Option "Alle Unterordner einschließen". Aktivieren Sie "Farbprofil-Warnungen unterdrücken", wenn bei Farbprofil-Problemen keine Meldungen angezeigt werden sollen. 
Möchten Sie Bilder von einer Digitalkamera oder einem Scanner importieren und die Aktion auf diese Bilder anwenden, wählen Sie "Importieren".
Möchten Sie die Aktion auf alle geöffneten Dateien anwenden, wählen Sie "Geöffnete Dateien".


4 Wählen Sie unter "Ziel" ein Ziel für die verarbeiteten Dateien:

Wenn die Dateien geöffnet bleiben und keine Änderungen gespeichert werden sollen (sofern die Aktion keinen Speichern-Befehl enthält), wählen Sie "Ohne".
Wenn die Dateien an ihrem aktuellen Speicherort gespeichert und die Originalversionen überschrieben werden sollen, wählen Sie "Speichern und Schließen". 
Wenn die verarbeiteten Dateien in einem anderen Ordner gespeichert werden sollen, wählen Sie "Ordner", und klicken Sie auf "Wählen", um den Speicherort anzugeben. Wenn die Speichern-unter-Befehle in der Aktion für die Dateien im Stapel und nicht für die in der Aktion definierten Dateien und Speicherorte gelten sollen, aktivieren Sie die Option "Speichern unter` in Aktionen überschreiben". (Wenn die Aktion Speichern-unter-Befehle für spezifische Dateien enthält, die von der Aktion benötigt werden, deaktivieren Sie diese Option.)


5 Wenn Sie "Ordner" gewählt haben, geben Sie an, welche Benennungsregeln für die Dateien gelten und mit welchen Betriebssystemen die Dateien kompatibel sein sollen:

Wählen Sie unter "Dateibenennung" die gewünschten Elemente aus, oder geben Sie Text in die Felder ein, um festzulegen, wie die Standardnamen für alle Dateien aussehen sollen. Zur Wahl stehen Dokumentname, Seriennummer oder -buchstabe, Dateierstellungsdatum und Dateierweiterung. 


Die Felder ermöglichen die Änderung der Reihenfolge und Formatierung der Dateinamenbestandteile. Es muß mindestens ein Feld verwendet werden, das für jede Datei einzigartig ist (z. B. Dateiname, Seriennummer oder -buchstabe), damit sich die Dateien nicht gegenseitig überschreiben.

Wählen Sie unter "Dateinamenkompatibilität" die Betriebssysteme aus, mit denen die Namen kompatibel sein sollen. Zur Wahl stehen Windows, Mac OS und UNIX.


Beim Speichern von Dateien mit "Stapelverarbeitung" werden die Dateien immer in demselben Format wie die Originaldateien gespeichert. Wenn Sie einen Stapelverarbeitungsprozeß einrichten möchten, bei dem Dateien in einem anderen Format gespeichert werden, zeichnen Sie in Ihrer Originalaktion den Befehl "Speichern unter", gefolgt von dem Befehl "Schließen" auf. Aktivieren Sie dann beim Einrichten des Prozesses unter "Ziel" die Option "Speichern unter` in Aktionen überschreiben".

6 Wählen Sie unter "Fehler" eine Option für die Vorgehensweise beim Auftreten von Fehlern aus:

Mit "Bei Fehlern anhalten" legen Sie fest, daß der Prozeß erst fortgeführt wird, wenn Sie die Fehlermeldung bestätigt haben.
Mit "Fehler in Protokolldatei" wird der Prozeß bei Fehlern fortgesetzt, die Fehler aber werden in einer Protokolldatei aufgezeichnet. Wenn bei der Verarbeitung Fehler aufgetreten sind, erscheint nach Abschluß des Prozesses eine entsprechende Meldung. Klicken Sie zum Öffnen der Fehlerdatei auf "Speichern unter", und geben Sie der Fehlerdatei einen Namen. 


Möchten Sie mehrere Aktionen in einem Stapelverarbeitungsprozeß verarbeiten, erstellen Sie eine neue Aktion, und zeichnen Sie den Befehl "Stapelverarbeitung" für jede Aktion auf, die Sie verwenden möchten. Auf diese Weise können Sie auch mehrere Ordner in einem Stapel verarbeiten lassen. Erstellen Sie dazu innerhalb eines Ordners Aliasse, die auf die anderen zu verarbeitenden Ordner verweisen, und aktivieren Sie die Option "Alle Unterordner einschließen".


----------



## intotheRain (28. Januar 2003)

tztztz, und da installiere ich mir so ein drecks shareware proggie.
danke für die hilfe!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Januar 2003)

Und da ja bestimmte Bilder Querformat und andere Hochformat sein könnten, nimmst du am besten für deine Aktion die Funktion "Bild einpassen" und nicht die Funktion "Bildgröße".

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## eronix69 (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Um nicht noch mehr unnötige Threads zum Thema zu eröffnen, werde ich in diesem mein Problem schildern, auch wenn dieser schon sehr alt ist.

Ich habe mich bereits durch die Suche zum Stichwort "Aktionen" und "Thumbnails" gelesen, kam aber zu keinem zufriedenstellenden Ergebnis.

Ich erläutere kurz meine Ziel und die Vorgehensweise, zum besseren Verständnis.


*1. Was ich erreichen möchte*

Das Ziel ist, aus einem Bild mit beliebiger Größe ein Thumbnail, mit der Dateibenennung "Dokumentname" + "_th" + "Erweiterung", zu erstellen und dieses mit der Funktion "Für Web speichern..." zu speichern.


*2. Bisherige Vorgehensweise*

Ein Set und eine Aktion erstellt.
- Bildgröße 
- Exportieren

Bild01


Beim Aufzeichnen der Aktion "Für Web speichern..." habe ich im Fenster "Optimierte Version speichern unter" die Ausgabeeinstellungen so definiert, dass er für die Dateibenennung Folgendes wählt, "Dokumentname" + "_th" + "Erweiterung".

Bild02
Bild03


*3. Das Problem*

Anscheind ignoriert er die Einstellung ( Bild03 ) beim Speichern der Bilder. Woran könnte das liegen?


Ich habe natürlich zu den Aktionen auch noch die "Stapelverarbeitung" eingerichtet ( Bild04 ). Dort habe ich es einmal mit der Option "Speichern unter" in Aktion überschreiben versucht, und einmal ohne. Ergebnis war das er ohne die Option zwar ein verkleinerte Version ( Thumb ) mit dem Zusatz "_th" erstellte zudem befand sich aber im Zielordner noch das verkleinerte Originalbild, welches zudem auch noch besser komprimiert wurde als die andere Datei.

Bild04

Eigentlich sollte er, wenn die Option, "Speichern unter" in Aktion überschreiben, aktiviert ist, sich an die zuvor erstellte Aktion halten. Dort hatte ich ja ( Bild02 und 03 ) Einstellungen getätigt.

Bin für alle Lösungsanregungen offen.

Gruß
eronix


----------



## eronix69 (26. Mai 2005)

Nabend,

Niemand eine Idee?

Gruß
eronix


----------



## Duddle (26. Mai 2005)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, willst du Thumbnails für eine Webgallerie erstellen?

Es gibt bei Photoshop direkt eine Funktion dafür, bei der du Thumbnailgrösse u.ä. festlegen kannst. Das umbenennen (Dateiname_th.jpg) kannst du dann mit irgendwelchen Rename-Programmen machen.


Duddle


----------



## eronix69 (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Ja, die einheitliche Größe der Thumbs habe ich ja bereits mit PS unter Zuhilfenahme der Stapelverarbeitung erstellt.

Mittlerweile habe ich es so eingestellt, dass PS nach getaner Arbeit sich über den Dateibrowser alle Thumbs vornimmt und umbennent.

Dazu allerdings eine weitere Frage, das Umbenennen, welches ja nur im Dateibrowser funktioniert, kann man nicht zufällig auch ein Droplet erledigen lassen, oder?

Groß
eronix


----------

